# Solar and barrties questions



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking for advice.

We are empty nesters and are planning on downsizing from our 2-story, 3 bedroom, 3 acre wooded property. I'm getting too old to haul out the extension ladder, climb 2 stories to clean out gutters every time the wind blows. We will not talk about the upcoming winter snow season.

Found a single story, 2 bedroom, no trees and natural desert for yard/landscape. 2 wood fireplaces. artydance:

Water is provided by a 1/4 share well. How the well is powered, I don't know. I do know out of the 4 owners of the well only 2 (including the property I'm looking at) use it. The other two properties are vacate. Let's assume the water well is powered from the grid.

LP for heat, hot water (also has a solar water heater), cooking stove and refrigerator.

Electric is provided by a 5,000 watt solar cell array and 8 LP16 12 VDC batteries. (I believe the Realtor is in error reference the 12 VDC, Internet search indicates only 6 VDC are manufactured).

The only major 120 VAC loads I'm aware of is the blower for the LP furnace, washing machine and two ceiling fans. House is wired for 120 VAC. Minor loads would be room lights and receipts.

Solar cells were new in 2002 and the Realtor tells me they are good for 30 years. Batteries were new in 2011. Without knowing the brand name of the solar cells does 30 years sound plausible?

Does the 5,000 watt Solar cell array with eight LP16 batteries sound reasonable?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> ... Solar cells were new in 2002 and the Realtor tells me they are good for 30 years. Batteries were new in 2011. Without knowing the brand name of the solar cells does 30 years sound plausible?
> 
> Does the 5,000 watt Solar cell array with eight LP16 batteries sound reasonable?


30 years - yes
5,000 watts/batteries - yes.


----------

